# Need some Formaldehyde



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I want to do a mount with the beard, fan AND WINGS. The wings have a lot of meat and I was told to inject some formaldehyde so the meat doesn't rot.

Anyone know where I can find some? I'm in downtown Detroit for the moment but will be making my way home to Oakland County shortly.

Thanks
Due


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

remove as much meat as possible then soak meaty part in coleman lantern fuel for a few hours, take out towel dry then spread out and salt. Pin down how you want the fan and allow to dry you do not need fermaldehyde at all. Most times I simply use salt heavily. I have had no tproblems at all Good luck

AW


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

For the wings, the first section is easily turned, the second section (ulna/radius?) should be addressed from the inside of the wing - cut an incision the length of the section and skin and remove the meat, same with the last section (teriary?).

Borax the skin, fill with cotton and wrapped with thread or caulk if you are feeling experimental, sew the cut. Position on cardboard until dry.

We've all had a first time. Good luck.

Oh yeah, the only time I ever purchased formaldehyde was at the drug store. It will work for the last section, could yeild decent results for the middle, but will look terrible on the "drummy".


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

This is what you want

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01001521/


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I was under the impression that formaldehyde was not available to the public? I remember reading that kids were using it to make drugs and they busted somebody for selling it.


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

You need a special license to have formaldehyde and distribute it.


----------

